# Training Days



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

My GWP pup Duke has been remiss from school, somewhat like the 25 year old Norwegian in the 8th grade. Started to rectify that today and it went remarkably well I thought. His instincts are good. He just needs to steady up on point. If we get that down before another sharptail season I'll be tickled communist pink.

These are the home-made toe traps for the pigeons. Set it in the grass and insert the bird head first. When ready to flush just step on the rod and the container comes up and back. The birds took right off.










When I brought Duke around with a hand signal to the downwind side he caught the scent right away but was quizzical as he hasn't been around pigeons before. He pointed and then went into his slow creep. So I whoaed him, took him by the collar back to where he first caught scent, and firmed him up. He held the point well as I walked around him.










Second bird, same thing. Third and fourth he held ok. I think this is going to work.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It will work better if you pick his butt up and carry him back rather than lead him back, I dont know why it works better I just know it does.

The easy way to pick up a big dog like that is (assuming right handed person) grab his collar on top of his neck with your left hand and slide your right arm under his body right in front of his hind legs until your bicep is touching his side (use your strong arm like a forklift fork instead of carrying the weight out in your hand your leverage will be better).

Hes a beautiful dog...those pigean launchers are pretty cool to did you make them? I'd like to see a photo where the entire thing is visible.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, this a pic from the back, but it's the same all the way around. 5" wide, 6" high, and 11" long. I used this type of expanded metal because I had it in the junk pile. Maybe bigger holes would give more scent flow. Wire welded it onto a 7/16" rod frame. When you step on the rod on the back it flips up and the birds kicks out. If I can figure out the high speed burst feature I'll get some pics of the birds leaving.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good work, Dick! I have to get Remy out, and soon. He was pretty darn impressive last fall, but I'm in the same boat as you are. He's got to get much steadier on birds, and start pointing them from further off.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We tried it again yesterday but the results weren't positive so I shut it down. Cold and very windy. Duke was right on top of the traps before he pointed. I'm thinking I need a warm day and less wind for better scenting conditions. Also I went back to the same spot and instead I should move the operation to a different location each time. The pigeons are borrowed so they fly right back to their home each time. I did notice the pup is only chasing the birds about 20 yds or so, so that is an improvement over last year.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dick, can you tell when your boy is on a scent? Unsure of your method, but you might want to attach a long lead to him, and as soon as you think he's on the scent, tug on the leash and woah him. Keep him woahed, then walk up to the trap and launch the bird. Do this repeatedly until he starts pointing on his own at the earliest sign of scent. Yes, and try on a more favorable day for conditions. Of course, the wind lately makes me think we're going to be stuck with it for a looong time....


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Good advice from bob and the check cord advice. You may want to get away from the bird traps they work good for a very young dog but it has been my experience with a little older dog they seem to know the bird is in a trap and just don't respond as well. good luck try a bird out of a trap and see if the dog respond differently.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Great looking dog by the way. I love a GWP I have had them 22 years now best dog on the planet in my opinion.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

gdg, good thought, I'll try that.

This from Friday.


----------

